# Sea France Discount Code?



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I am looking at prices for a channel crossing on the 2nd July 2008.

Best prices so far

Eurotunnel £137

Sea France £122

P&O £118.75

This excludes MHF discounts. Looking through the discount pages I can only see 10% for Sea France. Is this correct?

And anyone know the discount code required, its not on the discount page

thanks

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you looked at Norfolkline Geoff, sailing in the middle of the night?

Don't know what they are charging now, but we booked our September crossing some months ago and got it for £52 return.

No coachloads of screaming kids either as they don't carry coaches.

Cheers


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> I am looking at prices for a channel crossing on the 2nd July 2008.
> 
> Best prices so far
> 
> ...


yes, 10% at the last check. Code is in the discounts section, PM'd to you


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Just had another go and got it down to £87.50 with P&O

outwards 05:40 £37.50

Return 20:10 £50

Dave 

don't really want to go Dunkirk, its the wrong way. We are planning to meander to Normandy to visit the D-day beaches and perhaps into Brittany

Thanks for the replies

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> Don't really want to go Dunkirk, its the wrong way. We are planning to meander to Normandy to visit the D-day beaches and perhaps into Brittany
> 
> Thanks for the replies
> 
> Geoff


Understood Geoff. 

Had you realised it's only 28 miles the wrong way, or half an hour on the road?

May still be worth considering if you could save enough on the fare compared to P&O - which is presumably to Calais.

Cheers


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Dave

Norfolk line is nearly as good at £92  

Out at 06:00 £46

return at 08:00 £46

regards

Geoff

ps tried Sheepdip or Pigs Nose? Both very good


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Norfolk line is nearly as good at £92
> 
> ...


Norfolkline has certainly gone up in price since we booked. 8O 8O

Sheepdip Yes, but so long ago I can't recall the pleasure.

Pig's Nose - new to me. Must look it up and give it a go.

Cheers


----------

